# Some New IWC Love...



## Brad Trent (Feb 12, 2006)

I figured I would drop some close-up wristy's on the Photo Geeks. After I moved a few things that weren't getting any wrist time last week and had a couple of bucks burning a hole in my pocket, this one was calling to me...the IWC Laureus Edition Pilot Chrono 3717-12. I'm a sucker for blue dials; I also have a PAM 93; but this particular dial is stunning in so many ways, as I'm sure you can see in the close-up shots.














































The detail and craftsmanship of the dial is very impressive...



















And the way the dial catches the light is simply stunning...










And finally...Dark & Scary...










Now, for a bit of watch-geekiness...There is a lovely elegance to this watch. The first thing that stands out when comparing it to my Panerai's is that despite it's 42mm case size, it does wear smaller due in no small part to the 21mm lug width. As I already mentioned, the fit and finish is top-notch. The brushed stainless case is beautiful and the winding action and chrono functions flawless. The domed crystal and it's anti-reflective coating really make the dial jump by increasing the contrast many times. But possibly the one single thing that has already made me fall in love with this thing is the way light plays with the polished hands and raised indices...it's twilight as I type this and as the last photo in the series shows, the polished surfaces just glow when the low light hits them...really, really beautifully thought out!

I have a feeling I'll be doin' a lotta wrist shots of this one!

Me and a guy with a $650,000 Patek taking up space on his wrist...


----------



## AndyC (May 9, 2006)

Hey Brad where have you been, different forum?
Very nice shots of a very very nice watch. Thanks for sharing.

Best regards
Andy


----------



## Fatpants (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of a wonderful watch:-!


----------



## spogehead (Sep 2, 2007)

Stunning! I just got the IWC catalogue and that watch looks 10 times better in your pics;-)


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

That is beautiful! :-!

I recently got my first IWC, the 3717-04, and it is spectacular as well. But now it's feeling a little plain next to that puppy.... :-d


----------

